# The Little Efficacious Gentleman



## The Efficacious Gentleman

In July I will have to keep a stricter control on my soaping supplies because The Little Efficacious Gentleman will be joining us 

The Admirable Lady and I are of course overjoyed at this new addition and looking forward to this......interesting stage in our lives


----------



## Aline

Congratulations!


----------



## newbie

Congratulations!!! It is so much fun! Hard work and all, but still full of interest and a lot of laughter.


----------



## boyago

Congrats!  
Hope your on top of the baby soaps, belly balms and what ever will sooth the temperament of the Admirable Lady.


----------



## LBussy

Aw!  How cute!  Congratulations to you and the Mrs.

(I don't know about anyone else but I prefer these pics.  The 3-D ones give me the creeps!)


----------



## Rowan

Congratulations for the most exhausting and rewarding time of your life.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Congrats to you and the Admirable Lady!


----------



## Susie

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcake

That's wonderful news! Congratulations!!


----------



## Seawolfe

Congrats!!


----------



## Dorymae

That is so wonderful!  You kept it a secret for some time! I'm so happy for you, are you going to make an inspired soap in honor of your addition?


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Congratulations !


----------



## IrishLass

Oh, how absolutely wonderful! Congratulations to you and The Admirable Lady! I'm so happy and excited for you both! And the wee bairn to be!  :-D


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha

Oh boy, your life is going to change, but for the better!!  Congratulations to both of you . They keep you busy but are so worth it.


----------



## DeeAnna

Best wishes to the Admirable Lady and to you, Gent!


----------



## snappyllama

Congratulations!


----------



## osso

Congrats!!


----------



## houseofwool

Congrats on the Little Master!


----------



## dneruck

Congrats to you both!


----------



## biarine

You're a lucky guy, congrats


----------



## SpringLily16

Congratulations!!!  Your baby will bring you both MUCH joy, love, laughter and yes....trying times, but it is ALL worth it!!   Your baby will bring you surprising feelings that you never knew you would have....once they touch your life, you will find that you would do ANYTHING to protect them and you will find that your love will have no bounds!!  Oh, how I remember.....my "babies" (yes , they are your babies forever)  are 26 and 29 now...but I remember like it was yesterday.


----------



## lionprincess00

It'll be here in no time. Babies are a wonderful blessing. Congratulations!!


----------



## RhondaJ

Ooh Congratulations!! Babies are wonderful


----------



## Dahila

Congrats to you both, and best wishes


----------



## ronrho56

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## mx5inpenn

Congrats!!


----------



## maya

BB! BBBBBBBBBBBBBB! Congratulations!


----------



## KristaY

What joyful news! Many bright, blessings to you and the Admirable Lady, Gent. Here's to the next generation of TEG & TAL!!!!! (You realize we'll need pics of your Bundle of Joy when he arrives!)


----------



## TVivian

Awe congratulations! Boys are the best.. I have 2 and couldn't love them more!


----------



## Cactuslily

Oh, such joyful news! Enjoy this time, it goes by so fast...my "babies" are 18, 20, & 24.. Best wishes to you both


----------



## marilynmac

Enjoy every minute!   (it all goes by so fast)


----------



## Jstar

Congrats!!


----------



## Ellacho

Wow~Congratulations:clap:!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Thank you for all the good wishes.


----------



## newbie

It's an amazing thing, isn't it?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

It is! Feeling him moving is so incredible


----------



## SoapBro

Congrats! i wonder how long until the little efficacious gentleman signs up on the forum http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=497306#post497306


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I need to get some m&p bases made so that he can also help papa


----------



## jules92207

Awww EG, congratulations to you and the AL!!! He is perfect!


----------



## Ruthie

Such great news!


----------



## Lbrown123

Congrats! There is nothing in the world like holding your baby in your arms!


----------



## navigator9

I envision baby pictures of him covered in soap bubbles! Best wishes to you and your wife.


----------



## IrishLass

SpringLily16 said:


> Congratulations!!!  Your baby will bring you both MUCH joy, love, laughter and yes....trying times, but it is ALL worth it!!  Your baby will bring you surprising feelings that you never knew you would have....once they touch your life, you will find that you would do ANYTHING to protect them and you will find that your love will have no bounds!! Oh, how I remember.....my "babies" (yes , they are your babies forever) are 26 and 29 now...but I remember like it was yesterday.


 
This, multiplied by a gazillion!^^^^ I must say that the most astounding thing that happened when I gave birth was the incredible tsunami of unconditional love that washed over me towards my son. I mean, I loved my baby incredibly throughout my whole pregnancy and I knew I would continue loving him with the same intensity with all my heart after he was born, but, wow, I was not expecting _that!_ The intensity of love multiplied exponentially by at least a million times the very second I set my eyes on him. I never knew I had it in me to love someone _that_ much.... that I would turn into a mother lioness and desperately do _anything_ to protect him! It was very powerful! 

For at least 6 months straight after giving birth, our TV never went on. Hubby and I sat and just stared and cooed over at our baby instead. lol

Our baby is 21 now, but it still feels like yesterday when he was still a wee little bairn. Enjoy every moment that you can with your little one, because the years go by sooooo fast!


IrishLass


----------



## janzo

Congratulations, it's wonderful news


----------



## newbie

Wait until the small sir is big enough that you can see elbows and knees going by through AL's belly. It boggles the mind that a completely new whole other person is in there!


----------



## KristaY

Now that you have your model (great ultrasound pic, BTW!) you can recreate him in soap, lol. Little TEG Fetus Soap!


----------



## KristaY

navigator9 said:


> I envision baby pictures of him covered in soap bubbles! Best wishes to you and your wife.


 
Yes! My first vision was him wearing Lederhosen with bubbles floating about. Food for thought for his baby photos.....


----------



## lenarenee

Congratulations! I hope the future holds much love, joy and health for your family, and a smooth pregnancy for your wife!


----------



## SpringLily16

IrishLass said:


> This, multiplied by a gazillion!^^^^ I must say that the most astounding thing that happened when I gave birth was the incredible tsunami of unconditional love that washed over me towards my son. I mean, I loved my baby incredibly throughout my whole pregnancy and I knew I would continue loving him with the same intensity with all my heart after he was born, but, wow, I was not expecting _that!_ The intensity of love multiplied exponentially by at least a million times the very second I set my eyes on him. I never knew I had it in me to love someone _that_ much.... that I would turn into a mother lioness and desperately do _anything_ to protect him! It was very powerful!
> 
> For at least 6 months straight after giving birth, our TV never went on. Hubby and I sat and just stared and cooed over at our baby instead. lol
> 
> Our baby is 21 now, but it still feels like yesterday when he was still a wee little bairn. Enjoy every moment that you can with your little one, because the years go by sooooo fast!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Oh, IrishLass...I just love your descriptions ......it is so awesome to relive those moments all over again!! I LOVE it!!! I loved being pregnant too...loved watching my belly grow and feeling both of my sons'  first movements. Even though child birth was not fun...I wouldn't ever have traded all those sensations for the world....working to bring my babies into the world....and then one of them at birth proceeded to pee on my OB/GYN....oh that was funny!!!


----------



## MarisaJensen

Congrats, I'm so happy for you and your wife.


----------



## Lindy

Congrats to you both Craig!


----------



## lsg

Congratulations!


----------



## SoapSap

Congratulations!


----------



## shunt2011

Congratulations to you and your lovely wife!  So exciting.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

He might be a bit warped, though - growing up watching his Papa shave with a straight razor and self-made shaving soap.  "what, you mean your papa uses a chemical mix from a can......on his FACE?"


----------



## El_Granado_Loco

Congratulations!!!!! Great news!!!!! 
(It's really been a log time I am absent...!!!)


----------



## SplendorSoaps

Congratulations!


----------



## Khanjari

Omg! Congratulations! !!!!! wonderful Times in life!!!!

My good wishes and best of luck to your wife and you!!!!!!


----------



## Donna

Congratulations!  We'll expect pictures of this little guy


----------



## Jeanea

Congrats


----------



## not_ally

Babies are the best thing on earth.  I envy you, even with all the late nights ahead. Incredibly sweet and happy making when they discover humor and crack themselves up.  Posting a link of my nephew in hysterics, with his otherwise imperturbable WASPY midwestern dad (my side of the family is Indian, which is why B is a brown baby) trying to make him laugh.   We were worried about him, he was 3 mos premature, in NICU for that time and had some worrying times.  But he is now 7 and so, so beautiful, sensitive and smart.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FQQZevbZr8[/ame]


----------



## Sonya-m

Massive congrats!!


----------



## Relle

Just saw this, Congrats. 

You won't have time for soaping now anyway, better get some supplies done before the birth.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I figure that an update is long overdue - 





Born on the 9th July weighing a touch under 3kg. A bonny wee bairn he is, too!


----------



## snappyllama

Oh, he's adorable!


----------



## Dahila

Beautiful Boy!!!!


----------



## lenarenee

Happy happy joy joy - he's here!!!   I'm so incredibly happy for you and your wife!! Congratulations!

In case you hadn't noticed yet, he's quite precious!


----------



## dixiedragon

OMG SO CUTE! Congrats!

Thesaurus tells me that a synonym for Admirable is Laudable...so The Laudable Lad.


----------



## Dorymae

Oh how wonderful! Such a little cutie! Congratulations!!


----------



## jules92207

OMG so adorable! July 9th is my daughter's birthday too! Congratulations!


----------



## soapswirl

Congratulations


----------



## PinkCupcake

Congratulations! He is perfect!!


----------



## MrsSpaceship

Best wishes to you and your lady!


----------



## dneruck

Awww, he's so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## not_ally

Baby EG is beautiful!  You are so, so lucky.  Good luck, try to get some sleep and enjoy your perfect, wonderful baby.


----------



## traderbren

Congratulations! He's beautiful.


----------



## ngian

Congratulations TEG. He is for sure a son of a great soap maker as he is sleeping in a zap test mode.


----------



## lionprincess00

He is beautiful! Congratulations to you and mama.


----------



## kumudini

Congratulations Gent! He is so precious and something about his looks tells me he is going to be a real happy and generally peaceful baby. many congratulations to you and your family, such a great blessing!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## JayJay

Aw! Adorable! Congrats TEG!


----------



## TeresaT

he is beautiful!  congratulations.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Congrats! He's adorable! Looks like he's passed out in that picture. Reminds me of when my cousins baby goes into a "food coma" after gorging himself on yummy milk. He passes out mid feed sometimes.


----------



## houseofwool

So lovely!


----------



## Susie

OH!!!  HE IS SO PRECIOUS!!!!

Congratulations to you and The Admirable Lady!


----------



## Saponista

Congratulations. He is really cute!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Congratulations!


----------



## biarine

Wow so adorable and perfect


----------



## navigator9

Congratulations to your lovely family! There's something about holding a baby in your arms that just puts everything into perspective. Such a wonderful time, enjoy every minute.


----------



## Khanjari

Congratulations!  I hope mom and baby are doing well.  

Welcome to the wonderful world! And wishing speedy recovery for mommy!


----------



## not_ally

There is nothing more yummy/peaceful than an infant in a milk daze.  Lucky EG.  He must smell like heaven.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

He's beautiful, Craig! Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## KristaY

I'm SO thrilled for you, TEG! There's nothing more awe-inspiring than the moment your miracle arrives into the world and into your arms. Best wishes to you, your lady and your very handsome wee bairn!


----------



## janzo

Congratulations. He is adorable


----------



## IrishLass

not_ally said:


> There is nothing more yummy/peaceful than an infant in a milk daze. Lucky EG. He must smell like heaven.


 

There's absolutely nothing like it in the world (both the milk daze and the heavenly smell). Oh, if I could just bottle that smell! 

May you and you Lady treasure and enjoy every single moment with your adorable wee bairn! 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha

What a cutie he is. Congratulations again to the two of you.


----------



## not_ally

I am a person that finds it hard to find peace sometimes, IL, as you know.  But holding a newborn is one of those times when it is easy.  They just seem so close to whatever it is that peace comes from.


----------



## jenneelk

Awe he is just too adorable.. makes my ovaries ache just a bit and I'm so totally done after 5. 
But pics like this make me want to bug my husband to get a reversal.  Too too cute...


----------



## jenneelk

IrishLass said:


> This, multiplied by a gazillion!^^^^ I must say that the most astounding thing that happened when I gave birth was the incredible tsunami of unconditional love that washed over me towards my son. I mean, I loved my baby incredibly throughout my whole pregnancy and I knew I would continue loving him with the same intensity with all my heart after he was born, but, wow, I was not expecting _that!_ The intensity of love multiplied exponentially by at least a million times the very second I set my eyes on him. I never knew I had it in me to love someone _that_ much.... that I would turn into a mother lioness and desperately do _anything_ to protect him! It was very powerful!
> 
> For at least 6 months straight after giving birth, our TV never went on. Hubby and I sat and just stared and cooed over at our baby instead. lol
> 
> Our baby is 21 now, but it still feels like yesterday when he was still a wee little bairn. Enjoy every moment that you can with your little one, because the years go by sooooo fast!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Ok I was reading back through here seeing if there were any other cute pics and read this.. all this time I thought you were a male. haha! Now I have to totally rethink every time I see your name.


----------



## Rowan

Congratulations. He's absolutely adorable and looks so peaceful in your picture! I bet you could watch him all day and night?  I hope both you and Mum are doing ok too?


----------



## not_ally

IL, that quote was beautiful (thanks, Jen.)  I never had my own kids - just kind of put it off and then worked through the right time - but other people's amaze me.   All of them, pretty much, espec. the little ones.  Jen, I am not surprised you are still broody, your kids are espec. beautiful


----------



## IrishLass

jenneelk said:


> Ok I was reading back through here seeing if there were any other cute pics and read this.. all this time I thought you were a male. haha! Now I have to totally rethink every time I see your name.


 
You thought I was a male?! That's just too funny! lol I need to show that to my hubby. He will get a kick out of it. Maybe being married to him for the past 30 years has rubbed off on me in more ways than I had thought! Gasp! 

 Well, at least l can be happy that I still don't look like him. lol 

You can be 100% sure that I'm all-girl through and through, and that the 'Lass' in my username stands for the real deal. 




IrishLass


----------



## not_ally

I think Jen must have read "Irish Lad" the first time and then it just stuck   I pretty much assume that most people that post here are women, but like to find out otherwise, I think the guys bring a good and different sensibility.

ETA:  30 years?  GOOD-ness, IL, I guess he is a keeper ...


----------



## jenneelk

Thanks Not Ally - I kinda like them and they have such a nice mix of German/Irish me and Mexican husband. I would have had more if my boys weren't both ADHD and they weren't so expensive, especially with oldest hitting puberty. gah! 

IL I think maybe I was thinking lass as in boy not girl.. IDK. I never really thought about it I guess and maybe subconsciously boy rang out. haha!! But yeah I guess lass is girl!  I'm Irish but not a good one!!!


----------



## TVivian

Congratulations! He's a gorgeous baby, you should be very proud!


----------



## not_ally

Jen, I kind of hate to say that "racial" mixes are extra beautiful b/c it seems kind of weird, and because race is kind of a meaningless concept, biologically speaking.  But I still think that ethnically mixed kids do seem to be really attractive.  "My" babies (OK, my sister's, but I insist on claiming them) are all halfsies and I really do think the mixing adds things that are especially pretty.  There may be some bias there, though


----------



## Lynusann

Omg! Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## SpringLily16

Congratulations on your new baby Mom and Pop! He's beautiful!


----------



## lizard1232

That is definitely a cute plump face. You both must be absolutely enamored.


----------



## Cactuslily

Welcome to the world wee one! So beautiful! Enjoy these times as they go frightfully fast. My first born just turned 25 on the 20th, and my youngest will be leaving the house in a few weeks :-(
Congratulations to you and your wife on this next big adventure. Happy, healthy, and beautiful!


----------



## Sonya-m

Huge congrats to you both!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

For the birth announcement -


----------



## lsg

Love it!


----------



## Khanjari

Aweee,  so cute!


----------



## not_ally

Adorable.  And just think how much mileage you'll get out of it showing it to his girlfriends when he is an stroppy teenager


----------



## Trix

Congratulations to you and your wife TEG!!! Your life will never be the same again, and your going to love it  even more! Oh welcome to the world Leonard Alexander Theodore! I hope it will be a wonderful expeierencefor you!


----------



## Ellacho

Beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Just another to keep you all happy


----------



## Susie

Such a cute little snuggle bunny!


----------



## jules92207

Ohh Eff, such a handsome little one you have there. It ALMOST makes me want another...


----------



## IrishLass

Oh, he's so adorable! Is he 'talking' yet? One of my most favorite memories of when my son was about that age was when my hubby would come home from work and he and our son would have a back and forth 'conversation' with each other. Hubby would be speaking to him in English of course, and son would be 'speaking' right back to him, but in baby babble. It was the cutest thing. 


IrishLass


----------



## marilynmac

Enjoy every new day!


----------



## Trix

He looks and smiles like an angel TEG! Knock on wood**


----------



## gigisiguenza

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Just another to keep you all happy
> 
> View attachment 15821



Awwwwww!! What a sweet little choochieface! Makes my gramma instincts wanna cuddle him


----------



## doriettefarm

So cute, he looks totally blissed out!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Thanks all 

He's not really babbling too much, but is starting to respond and get his facial expressions sorted out


----------



## KristaY

Awww..... What a bright eyed, beautiful little man you have! I can tell by the look in his eyes he taking in everything you're saying. Which can be a bit scary depending on the topic you and your Admirable Lady are discussing, lol. What fun you have ahead of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Terrific birth announcements too. Very classy ~ which fits with The Efficacious Gentleman and Admirable Lady. Now to come up with a unique and fun moniker for him.....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Another update - this is why I struggle to make soap, he's so entertaining


----------



## afbrat

What a cutie!!


----------



## jules92207

Yeah, probably pretty difficult to pull away from that face to make soap. Such a cutie!


----------



## rparrny

What a doll!


----------



## IrishLass

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Another update - this is why I struggle to make soap, he's so entertaining
> 
> View attachment 16876


 
Oh, he's so adorable! Spend every spare moment that you can with him and treasure each one, because they grow up so fast!


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha

He is such a little "Cutie Pie".  Here goes all your soaping time for the next 5 yrs . Who needs soap, babies are fun, after all babies do not need soap!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

He might not need it, but The Admirable Lady is really short on gifts! Most of the 35 bars that I made are already spoken for and I only poured them yesterday.


----------



## rparrny

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> He might not need it, but The Admirable Lady is really short on gifts! Most of the 35 bars that I made are already spoken for and I only poured them yesterday.


Lol, I hear ya!  I just post my soap pics on facebook and I already have out of state relatives asking for bars...


----------



## TwystedPryncess

rparrny said:


> Lol, I hear ya!  I just post my soap pics on facebook and I already have out of state relatives asking for bars...



Ditto ! Step sister in Arizona is all like....Christmas early please? 

That baby is adorable. He looks so snuggly! You are truly blessed. I am expecting grandboy number 2 soon, number 3 overall, and a great neice/nephew. 

Is he babbling  and cooing a lot yet or is he a quiet one? They do grow up so fast. Take all the pictures you can. Does The Admirable Lady scrapbook? It is a wonderful hobby, especially with little ones.


----------



## shunt2011

He is adorable. Enjoy all the time you can. Time flies so quickly.


----------



## annalee2003

Oh, he is absolutely adorable, Gent! I know Im a bit late on this, but congratulations anyhow!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Awwww what a cutie he is


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Cutie patootie!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Thanks all - he doesn't babble too much, but does laugh a lot!


----------



## TVivian

What a sweet little baby! It goes by too fast!


----------



## Jencat

Chiming in way late, but congratulations !  He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## kumudini

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Thanks all - he doesn't babble too much, but does laugh a lot!


 
what he might also be doing is, demand all your attention as they love to just look at your face, grab onto your every expression, lip movements and smiles. you could be making him drool pretty soon, lol! oh, what fun times you have ahead of you.
 I am sure the Admirable Lady wouldn't mind holding him while you soap for her.


----------



## navigator9

You can be having the worst day, but if you just sit down and nestle a baby in your arms....all's right with the world. Enjoy!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Just as an update - like father like son. Here am I on Friday evening 




And here is the wee man today


----------



## Arimara

Wow, that is one happy little baby. Look at that smile. Congrats.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

What a sweet baby! I just love the little Christmas outfit! Too cute


----------



## snappyllama

Aww, look at those cheeks that make you want to pinch them and the big goofy grin with the adorable lederhosen.

The baby is cute too.


----------



## shunt2011

What a cutie. Most certainly like daddy like son.


----------



## dibbles

Beautiful, adorable baby!


----------



## luebella

OMG. He is adorable!


----------



## gigisiguenza

What a cutie


----------



## IrishLass

What an adorable sweetie-pie!


IrishLass


----------



## Dahila

I think both of them are )


----------



## traderbren

How cute!!


----------



## lsg

Handsome Boy!


----------



## dixiedragon

Holy moly is that outfit CUTE.


----------



## Neve

Aww congratulations! Great news.


----------



## KristaY

What a handsome, happy pair you are! I've no doubt your lady is very proud!


----------



## annalee2003

Great photos! Love his little outfit, absolutely adorable.


----------



## navigator9

Hmmm...who wore it better? I think the little guy wins, on cuteness factor alone, sorry! What a doll. Look at that little toothless smile, OMG.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I happen to agree with you [emoji4]


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh, what a handsome pair!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

As an update, here are some new pictures -




Story time - this is the exact same book that my dad used to read to us. My sister gave it to me as her boys aren't really book lovers 




He's coming up to 8 months now and is around 8.2kg. I say "around" as he has been ill this week and not eating overly well, so I wouldn't be surprised if he has lost a little bit


----------



## lenarenee

Look at him focus on the book!  What a darling!  Will you be doing baby sign language? They really start to understand that words and gestures mean something about this age and it's an amazing process to watch.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my goodness, isn't he just a cutie pie! I love the generational book...so special to share that with him. He is so adorable, you make one awesome Dad.


----------



## Susie

He is so very precious!


----------



## IrishLass

Oh, what an absolute sweetie he is! Thanks for the continuing updates! I love how riveted he is on that book! It brings back precious memories of when my son was that age (seems like yesterday). Being read to was his most favorite thing in the world. I read to him so much that it got to the point at one time that I could recite several of Dr. Seuss's books verbatim. lol

What's the name of the book you're reading to him?


IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

He is really adorable. Poorly at the moment so really breaks my heart. 

It's this book -

https://instagram.com/p/BB5dpGrED3u/

I love reading it to him. They are great stories


----------



## Rowan

TEG, he's so gorgeous. I love the way he's concentrating on the book. He reminds me of my son too. He's 8 and still loves books so much. That special bond and closeness of reading books together stays with them.  He can read on his own now, but he still loves his nighttime story, although we share the reading now! It's such a special time.


----------



## navigator9

OMG, is it coming up on eight months already? He's really just perfect, isn't he? I love the look on his face as you're reading to him. Hope he's feeling better soon. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## shunt2011

Wow, how the time has flown.  He is so very adorable! Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## DeeAnna

Like father, like son -- a most debonair pair! Thanks for sharing, Gent -- I hope the little guy is on the mend soon.


----------



## dibbles

He's a beautiful boy - what a special time this is in your life. I loved reading to my kids, and they continue to love to read (as adults) today. Thanks for posting the new pictures.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks for the update!  He's a beautiful boy.  To echo everyone else, I love his concentration on the book as well.  He'll be "reading" to you in a few months!


----------



## Serene

Oh God he is adorable.   Look at those gorgeous cheeks!!  *pinch*  Too cute!


----------



## Susie

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> He is really adorable. Poorly at the moment so really breaks my heart.
> 
> It's this book -
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB5dpGrED3u/
> 
> I love reading it to him. They are great stories



Over here that is Thomas the Tank Engine.  It is a TV show.  My son ADORED that TV show, and those books were the only books I could get him to sit down and "read" with me.  All other books were read to him with him running around.  He never crawled, so he walked at 9 months, and ran at 9 months 1 day.


----------



## lsg

What a cute little guy.  He has grown so much since the first photo.


----------



## IrishLass

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> He is really adorable. Poorly at the moment so really breaks my heart.
> 
> It's this book -
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB5dpGrED3u/
> 
> I love reading it to him. They are great stories


 
I thought so! It was hard for me to make out the title from your picture, but those trains on the cover gave it away. lol I read those stories to my son, too. He loved them.....and also the TV show that Susie mentioned. This is the copy we have: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0517187868/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


IrishLass


----------



## enny

Woooow!!! I haven't seen this thread until now! Congratulations for your little angel!


----------



## sue1965

Congratulations and best of luck to the both of you!  A new adventure awaits!


----------



## cjisler

Congratulations!!  The grandson is now crawling and I have to put the soap stuff in the basement until he's old enough to know not to get into it. That will be a while.  best wishes to y'all. 
Carol



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> In July I will have to keep a stricter control on my soaping supplies because The Little Efficacious Gentleman will be joining us
> 
> The Admirable Lady and I are of course overjoyed at this new addition and looking forward to this......interesting stage in our lives


----------



## Dian

Congratulations! What a wonderful blessing.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Yaaaaay, congrats!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Not a picture of him, but something that we made for him. The Admirable Lady is a violinist and we both play cello as a hobby, so I had the idea to make this mobile for him


----------



## shunt2011

That's really cool looking!  Nice job, I like it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Thank you. 

To keep the angry mob at bay, here is also a picture of him himself, enjoying the spring sunshine


----------



## TeresaT

That mobile is adorable!  I never realized how human-like a cello bridge looks until today (and since I don't play one, why would I?).  Stick a head on that and you've got a sumo wrestler.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> To keep the angry mob at bay, here is also a picture of him himself, enjoying the spring sunshine
> 
> View attachment 20660



Phew - nice save there...

Aaww, he is so cute. Look (look!) at those chubby hands grabbing the grass. I`ll bet he is soaking up so many things as he experiencing his perhaps first real tour around your yard : )


----------



## lsg

He is growing up so fast.  He is certainly a little cutie.


----------



## dibbles

He is adorable - love the cheeks! And the mobile is pretty cool too.


----------



## Rowan

Aww, he's adorable. Great mobile!


----------



## IrishLass

Very cool and clever mobile! He's adorable as ever, and growing so fast! I just want to pinch those adorable cheeks! 


IrishLass


----------



## Saponista

Awwww he's adorable. Growing up so fast! I love the mobile, it's such a lovely idea and turned out beautifully.


----------



## navigator9

Love the mobile, but oh, that baby! At each stage, they seem to be so perfect you can't imagine them any better, and then they prove you wrong. He just gets cuter and cuter.


----------



## shunt2011

He's so adorable!  They grow up so quickly.


----------



## biarine

He's so cute


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

The poorly post reminded me (as did a few members!) that it's been a while since I posted here -

At a vintage tractor meet



In his new room as I was preparing it for the painter



In the new living room, trying to drink my tea



Comfy reading on the sofa 



Enjoying some time with papa when mama was working away



With papa making him look like a a bunny 



Enjoying the snow with mama and papa



I could go on! I love this wee cutie so much


----------



## KristaY

Oh my goodness, your adorable little man is growing up so fast! Thanks for sharing many terrific new pics of him and your beautiful family!


----------



## Relle

He's getting to be a big boy now. Trying to work out who he looks like the most. Not sure.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

He is a good mix - the best of both of us


----------



## IrishLass

What an absolute cutie pie! I can see both of you in him.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie

He is absolutely adorable!  I am so happy he is feeling better!


----------



## dibbles

Thanks for sharing the new pics. There are never too many pictures of babies, puppies or soap! Your boy is growing so fast, and he is SO cute.


----------



## cmzaha

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> As an update, here are some new pictures -
> 
> View attachment 19823
> 
> Story time - this is the exact same book that my dad used to read to us. My sister gave it to me as her boys aren't really book lovers
> 
> View attachment 19824
> 
> 
> He's coming up to 8 months now and is around 8.2kg. I say "around" as he has been ill this week and not eating overly well, so I wouldn't be surprised if he has lost a little bit





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> To keep the angry mob at bay, here is also a picture of him himself, enjoying the spring sunshine
> 
> View attachment 20660


What a beautiful little guy he is. They sure grow up fast.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

They do!  With buying the new house and getting it all sorted, this year has really flown by.  I'm just glad that I had my paternity leave and only work 80% now so I spend pretty much every Wednesday at home with him.  It's a time that I would really miss if I wasn't able to enjoy it now.


----------



## doriettefarm

Wow, he's growing up fast TEG!  Such a cutie too . . . I really love the tractor and bunny suit pics.  Your new house looks lovely especially that sun room with a view of the back yard.  I'd be tempted to set up a soaping station in there so it would feel like soaping outdoors.


----------



## houseofwool

How is he old enough to be walking already?  Gah!

He is beautiful!


----------



## CaraBou

You three are adorable! I've been gone but caught scant wind he went through a rough spell. Hope he is smiling and laughing again.


----------



## jules92207

Oh TEG I feel complete now, finally some updated pictures. Love the new house and your family is just perfect. Love the little man, what a cutie!


----------



## sue1965

Congratulations!  So excited for you both!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

He is sure getting to be a big boy! I remember you posting images of him as a newborn, and now he is more of a _mini-you.

_Ps. 
The one on the tractor is my favourite picture, he reminded me of a little frenchman, totally ready to drive off and do some harvesting : D


----------



## shunt2011

What a cutie!  He's growing up so quickly.  Thanks for the updates.  What a lovely family you have.


----------



## biarine

He's so adorable.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Awww he's adorable


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Just being nothing but gorgeous!





Sofa snuggles with Papa





Baking with Mama


----------



## shunt2011

What a lovely family. He's certainly growing up quickly!


----------



## lsg

He sure has grown.  What a cutie!


----------



## IrishLass

Y'all make such a lovely family, and the little sweet Gent is simply adorable! Thanks so much for sharing your lives in pictures with us. I always look forward to the next ones.


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna

Man, I'm behind the times -- your wee Gent is not quite so tiny anymore! He still earns a blue ribbon for his adorable over-the-top cuteness.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my TEG, he's just awesome. ❤


----------



## Susie

Gosh, he looks so grown up!!  And so like you!


----------



## navigator9

What??? What happened to the baby? He can't possibly grown so fast! OMG...love the one of the two of you together. You both look so happy. That's what it's all about. :grin:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

For Susie [emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My phone died and I have a new one, which means that most of my photos are now only on the computer. Will try to be more forthcoming with photos [emoji16]


----------



## Susie

Thank you so much!  He is so handsome!


----------



## lsg

What a cutie.  What does he think about sharing the attention with a new sister?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

He's a lot more cuddly as he knows he will be sharing us. Even when my wife couldn't pick him up and so on, he was more engaged with me which was nice


----------



## Dahila

you Boys are very handsome,


----------



## Sonya-m

Oh my word! How long have I been gone?! 

He's adorable!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

He's growing so fast. And when you go from holding The Little Admirable Lady to him, he seems so big in comparison


----------



## shunt2011

What a sweet boy!  Children are such a blessing!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Congratulations  :mrgreen:


----------



## ibct1969

Great picture of both of you!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Well, it's been a while! So here is an update. The Little Efficacious Gentleman has just turned 5, and The Little Admirable Lady is turning 3 next month. 

And while they look like butter wouldn't melt in their mouths, they certainly have their moments! But now at the age where it is really possible for me to soap in our open plan house


----------



## Obsidian

Seems like only yesterday you were posting baby announcements. They are lovely kids and its great to have you back.


----------



## DeeAnna

I've missed you, Gent! It's lovely to "hear" your voice again.


----------



## Misschief

I've been wondering how you all have been. Good to see your name pop up again. The littles are beautiful and SO big now!


----------



## dibbles

It's hard to believe your lovely babies can be so grown up already. Nice to see you back and happy soaping!


----------



## shunt2011

Great to see you back Gent!   Holy cow time flies......What a beautiful family.   We've missed you around here.


----------



## lsg

Beautiful children!


----------



## IrishLass

Your children are beautiful! It's so good to have you back! We've missed you! 


IrishLass


----------



## AliOop

I joined after you were not active any much, but have thoroughly enjoyed your old posts. It would be awesome to have more of your wise and funny contributions when you have time to share them.

As for soaping with children around, that's what naps and bed times are for!


----------



## beckster51

You have been missed!  Your children are both beautiful, but then again, good genes, right?  Welcome back!


----------



## Saponificarian

Wow! @The Efficacious Gentleman good to see you on this street again! I definitely miss your sense of humour.

Your little people are gorgeous!


----------



## Relle

Glad to see your back .


----------



## Dahila

We all missed you Gent  Your kids are beautiful


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

As requested, here is an update on the "little" efficacious gentleman and the little admirable lady.  Turning 6 and 3 respectively this year - time flies. 

Winter quinsee






DIY





My princess 





Austrian lady





Little break from the hike in the Alps


----------



## beckster51

Oh, my!  Times does indeed fly, and time has been good to your little peeps.  They are gorgeous kids, and it is obviously a mutual admiration society.  Great to hear from you!


----------



## lsg

Beautiful children.  It seems like just a year or two ago that you posted pictures of your newborn son.


----------



## cmzaha

My goodness, I am getting old, how time flies. Welcome back and thank you for the beautiful pictures, your children are getting so big!!


----------



## IrishLass

Oh my goodness! As with everyone else, it seems like yesterday to me that your son was just born! They both are adorable!   It's good to see you pop in again!


IrishLass


----------

